

W3C HTML5 Logo in HTML5/CSS3 (Chrome 10, FF4) - endtwist
http://labs.unwieldy.net/html5logo/

======
chc
When it says "Chrome 10, FF4," it isn't joking. This is way busted in the
Firefox 3.6 and Chrome 8 I have installed on my system. It does render
_consistently_ awful between the two, though, which is pretty neat from a Web
standards perspective. I wonder what new feature they both have that the
release versions are lacking.

